# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Hey everyone, thanx for your help

## 12Gauge

Hey, I came to this site last night by accident. But once i started reading about lucid dreams, i was hooked. I read just about everything I could on attaining lucidity. Directly after signing off, I went up to bed, remembering everything I read (Reality checks, etc.). My very first dream that night, believe it or not, I was lucid for roughly 1minute. I woke up ecstatic that it worked, and tried all night to do it again, but it didn't work. In any case, thanx everyone for all your posts and stuff on attaint lucidity cuz it worked!

I was standing on a sidewalk of a semi-busy street. My mom was in front of me and told me to come on. I was looking through my own eyes and remembered about lucidity, cuz before i went to sleep i thought about it ALOT. So I did the first reality check, looking at my hands, which were like distorted and were like melting! I got really excited but first I looked at the time on my cell phone, 4:20pm. I looked again, and it read 5:37pm! I immeadiately realized it was a dream, and tried the first thing that came to mind, which i believe was my downfall. A lot of wind picked up, and I decided I would try to fly. I soared straight up in the air which seemed to be about 60+ feet, got REALLY excited, but then dropped out of the air and landed on top of a van parked on the street. I instantly lost lucidity.  :Sad: 

Well, that was my experience, I hope to have plenty more, thanx!

----------


## Felix

Welcome! Seems like it was your first lucid experience, it's great isn't it? Well in my case I had to try weeks before achieving anything but there really seem to be people how do it the first night. Congratulations

----------


## Felix

people who do it I mean of course

----------


## 12Gauge

Yea this was my first, it was so amazing, just the thought of being 'awake in a dream'. It doesn't seem it would be that awesome, but it is. Which is why I probably lost mine, i got too excited and over-exerted my power in the dream. I have a question for anyone who frequently LDs out there, how often can i try to induce a LD, such as using WILD or MILD, or any other technique.
My personal one that I tried last night was to constantly think about LD, and the different RCs to try. I just need to keep calm next time and chill out lol.  ::-P:

----------


## Felix

Well I can only tell you that you can try it everytime you want, even several times in one night. There is no limit. But it is very unlikely that you will always succeed unless you are a real pro.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Welcome to the forum, 12Gauge!  ::cheers:: 

Seems like we got another obsessed one! haha! Enjoy!

----------


## Seeker

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
Congrats and Welcome  ::sunflower::

----------


## Howie

Hey 12 guage   ::sniper::  *Welcome*
Beginners luck! That is how I got started. You have a lot of cool expeirances ahead  :Exclaim:

----------

